# WB Wood



## myingling (Aug 24, 2013)

Few calls I made up from wood I got from some members of the site

first is a triple 3in slate call walnut pot this call got a wide range of sounds and a spalted poplar turkey tube call I ran this wood thur the stabilizer 


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4209_zps31e185b2.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4216_zps2b76767c.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4214_zps2772aa4b.jpg


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice work! I respect anyone who can make a 3" sound good. They are finicky.


----------



## bluedot (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice work The tube call is my favorite.


----------



## RW Mackey (Aug 24, 2013)

Mike, great looking calls as usual. Very unique looking pot, I don't think I've ever seen one built quite like that.

Roy


----------

